# Trading Power SA World Cup 2010



## Joe P (Aug 19, 2008)

We have a summer SA week in one of the cities where the World Cup will be played in 2010.  Usually we deposit in RCI well in advance, but am thinking of holding on to this for possible rental or wondering if RCI would be bright enough to offer increased trading power.
Has anyone else been thinking about 2010? Thanks.


----------



## philemer (Aug 19, 2008)

Joe P said:


> We have a summer SA week in one of the cities where the World Cup will be played in 2010.  Usually we deposit in RCI well in advance, but am thinking of holding on to this for possible rental or wondering if RCI would be bright enough to offer increased trading power.
> Has anyone else been thinking about 2010? Thanks.



RCI 'usually' doesn't adjust their trading power for a one-time event. Trying to rent it may be a big hassle because of SA's strict rules on moving money in and out of the country. If it were me I'd just deposit it or maybe try to rent it to someone via bidshares.com or redweek.com


----------

